# I think my cockatiel is sick!



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Help please! He wont eat millet spray, although he will nibble at his food, i found some light brown sloppy poo on the bottom of his cage and when i gave him a shower he would just sit there. He wouldnt do the usual wing over head thing! please help!!


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

Is he eating anything else? He may not want any Millet, may not like it.
Does he usually like showers? you need to give some background information. 

Brown droppings can sometimes indicate lead poisoning. How long has this been going on for?


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes he is eating a tiny bit of his seeds, he normally loves millet! He normaly loves showers too! they have a mirror in there that i just noticed yesterday, the clip has fell off, but surley they wouldnt make that out of lead? It has just started today.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Please help anybody! Im really worried!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would get him to the vet, as there is something going on, he sounds ill. whether its metal poisoning (which theres a chance of by the sounds of it) or another illness you need an avian vet

what you do for now until you can get him in is keep him warm so if you have a heating pad or heat lamp, use one of those. put the heating pad draped over half his cage or attach the heat lamp over half the cage so he can move if he gets too warm. try to make sure he is drinking, thats very important. get pedialyte and put a little in his water if hes drinking still from his water dish.

if not, put a drop of water on your hand and touch the side of his beak with the drop. he may swallow it.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i would get him to the vet, as there is something going on, he sounds ill. whether its metal poisoning (which theres a chance of by the sounds of it) or another illness you need an avian vet
> 
> what you do for now until you can get him in is keep him warm so if you have a heating pad or heat lamp, use one of those. put the heating pad draped over half his cage or attach the heat lamp over half the cage so he can move if he gets too warm. try to make sure he is drinking, thats very important. get pedialyte and put a little in his water if hes drinking still from his water dish.
> 
> if not, put a drop of water on your hand and touch the side of his beak with the drop. he may swallow it.


i just showered him some more and he seemed to be acting normal again? Maybe it was temprary? or is he just pretending to be okay?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wouldnt shower him if you think he is sick. the lack of food and the odd droppings are signs something is going on. so you need to keep him warm and get him to a vet.... birds go downhill fast


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i wouldnt shower him if you think he is sick. the lack of food and the odd droppings are signs something is going on. so you need to keep him warm and get him to a vet.... birds go downhill fast


I just asked my mum to take him to the vet, she said no  what do i do!?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

why did she say no?

do you have a job or any money? maybe you can make a deal with her.

for now, keep him warm and feed him his favourite foods


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> why did she say no?
> 
> do you have a job or any money? maybe you can make a deal with her.
> 
> for now, keep him warm and feed him his favourite foods


She said no because they think they know better, and they think theres nothing wrong with him. She even refuses to take a look on here. I have no job, but i have money, but she wont want any :/ . I will, i put a towel over his cage and i will go get some fruits? What about honey mixed with water?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

honey water would be good to keep energy up. warm up the mix so it mixes evenly. that would be good. i understand the predicament you are in, as people often dont see whats wrong when its plain in front of their faces. so essentially you are out of luck unless you prove otherwise, which has failed... i know very well that people are blind to the symptoms... keep him warm and keep his energy up, thats all you can do in your situation unless you can make a deal with a friend even and tell them you will pay them back if you can.

hopefully srtiels comes on to help you as she would be able to provide some more information i know little on so i cant advise you on that stuff. if shes not on by this evening to help, send her a private message and ask for some advice, she knows her stuff. she would be able to help you better.


but in the meantime can you get a photo of the abnormal droppings? it would help us all out


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> honey water would be good to keep energy up. warm up the mix so it mixes evenly. that would be good. i understand the predicament you are in, as people often dont see whats wrong when its plain in front of their faces. so essentially you are out of luck unless you prove otherwise, which has failed... i know very well that people are blind to the symptoms... keep him warm and keep his energy up, thats all you can do in your situation unless you can make a deal with a friend even and tell them you will pay them back if you can.
> 
> hopefully srtiels comes on to help you as she would be able to provide some more information i know little on so i cant advise you on that stuff. if shes not on by this evening to help, send her a private message and ask for some advice, she knows her stuff. she would be able to help you better.
> 
> ...


I will try to get a picture, thanks for your help, i had to read this out to her because she didn't want to read this. I will PM srtiels now. I dont think i have time to waste.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

DallyTsuka gave you great advice.

One question though....is this the bird that flew and crashed into the wall?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope you can help him in any way you can, parents can be hard to deal with when it comes to this, i know. but try to do what you can


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

srtiels said:


> DallyTsuka gave you great advice.
> 
> One question though....is this the bird that flew and crashed into the wall?


yes it is.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ok....you might want to ask your parents if they remember that this bird had crashed when flying. Sometimes if the bird hits too hard, or land hard the wrong way, especially against a sharp corner it is possible to have bruising and or internal injuries which can cause some bleeding inside.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope your little buddy gets better!


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Since this morning he seems totally better, hes acting perfectly normal and hes poop is back to normal colour.Do you think that hes gonna be okay?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just still keep him warm just in case and keep a close watch on him.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> just still keep him warm just in case and keep a close watch on him.


Today hes got worse! poo is running all down his bottom and hes all puffed up! i have to take him to the vets today! straight after school i will make my mum allow me! or i will catch the bus to town!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he definately is ill, i hope you can get him in fast! she has to see that hes ill...


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> he definately is ill, i hope you can get him in fast! she has to see that hes ill...


I have to go to schol now, but i have left a sticky note on my door telling her to read whats on the computer, i will leave this page on....hopefully she will look and she sees that he is ill...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well i hope he makes it through the day  keep him warm.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you, if you mom wont take you to the vet then can you get her to ring the vet, it doesn't cost you for advice over the phone.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

any news yet on him?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope he is okay and that you have found some help for the little guy.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

i just got back from the vets( she did finally read my poststick note and agreed for my stepdad to take me) they gave me some terraycin 5 per cent powder that i have to give him in his water daily.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Hes now sitting on the floor asleep..im sure thats not a good sign....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No that's not a good sign, is he fluffed up


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> No that's not a good sign, is he fluffed up


yes...hes sitting on the floor with his beak behind him and hes fluffed up...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is his poop still runny.... you could tell srtiels and that you took him to the vets


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Is his poop still runny.... you could tell srtiels and that you took him to the vets


its a little runny.i will go tell him/her now..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she will help you


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

The problem with in water meds is that if the bird is really poorly and not drinking it's no help, you'd need to get the medicine syringed into the beak, a 1ml syringe is what you'd want but you can only syringe tiny amounts in at a time like 0.1ml because the risk of drowing the bird if you aren't used to doing this. Srtiels will be able to advise you.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

animalloverabh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i just got back from the vets( she did finally read my poststick note and agreed for my stepdad to take me) they gave me some terraycin 5 per cent powder that i have to give him in his water daily.


--------------------------------------------

What type of vet did you go to? 

An Avian vet is not going to prescribe this. This medicine is commonly found at a feed store and is used for poultry and other type of animals. An avian vet would have prescribed an antibiotic that is taken orally such as Baytri, which is a broad spectrum antibiotic.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

srtiels said:


> --------------------------------------------
> 
> What type of vet did you go to?
> 
> An Avian vet is not going to prescribe this. This medicine is commonly found at a feed store and is used for poultry and other type of animals. An avian vet would have prescribed an antibiotic that is taken orally such as Baytri, which is a broad spectrum antibiotic.


It was an all round vet..she did suggest the syringe but the cockatiel properly wouldnt let me...she said she was out of stock of her normal medicine, so she gave me this...


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Definitely need a specialty avian vet. Did the vet say what was wrong with the bird?

I had an experience with Clementine last year where she got sick and a local vet tried to give me powder for her water without even seeing her. We didn't have a real avian vet then, just a vet who saw birds along with any other pet owner who would pay, and they wouldn't see me for three or four days. We all know that in bird time, that's an eternity. The vet wouldn't even talk to me on the phone. Another local vet gave me the powder (at a cost, of course) but wouldn't see her. They just gave it to me based on description. By night time she was worse and I was so upset that I literally sat up all night calling emergency vets, willing to drive HOURS if I had to... I really lucked out that I found a compassionate vet who gave her an oxygen treatment and some medicine, but that vet came right out and said "you need to see a specialist because I am not good enough" and she gave me a name. Now we see an avian vet who ONLY sees birds and she gave us yet ANOTHER medicine and THAT one worked. And by the way, THAT doctor sure as heck didn't make me wait for an appointment. She said "come straight in, I'll make sure to fit you in". She is WORTH the two hour drive. She LOVES my bird and CARES. 

Never let anyone tell you "they're all the same".

Good good good luck. I've been thinking about your bird and you a lot, even though I haven't replied much. Maybe if you call an avian vet they can at least advise you over the phone.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all....i felt an abnormal lump under his throat.... if we let him have an operation then the anesthetic will properly kill him....my mum only now agrees that he is ill......  ....i dont know what to do?


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

Sounds to me like the bird will probably die if you don't let him get the treatment of which the vet would advise if it is an operation. Get the lump checked out, at an avian vet, and they will advise you of the best way to treat it.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh you poor thing. Jessriggy is right, though... it's better to die in the care of a vet than die painfully alone, without treatment. The vet might be able to save your baby.


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

what you do is you go to an avian vet, like, yesterday. especially if your mum now agrees! make an emergency appointment for today!


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

I cant find one! Ive googled and i cant seem to find any vet that takes in only birds!? have misunderstood something?? Does anyone know of an avian vet in the UK?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Really? I did a quick google search and came up with these sites, I hope you can find someone near you. When you make the appointment just make sure they have an avian specialist qualification, sometimes you can find this out on their website. Best of luck.

http://www.parrotmag.com/vets?catid=21
http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Avian_Vets/28
http://www.parrotpassionsuk.com/Advice/Uk_Avian_Vets.htm
http://www.macawrescue.co.uk/22.html
http://parrotchatter.com/f22/avian-vets-uk-14657.html
http://www.vetontheweb.co.uk/vet-directory-sub-cat.asp?id=344


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Where abouts in the uk are you?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I went to Blythman and partners and there is a pdsa a bit further too


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Really? I did a quick google search and came up with these sites, I hope you can find someone near you. When you make the appointment just make sure they have an avian specialist qualification, sometimes you can find this out on their website. Best of luck.
> 
> http://www.parrotmag.com/vets?catid=21
> http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Avian_Vets/28
> ...


The only one thats near me is the one ive been to (northlands vets ) wish came up in your search, but they dont have a avian vet? 

Jess - im in Northamptonshire


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got a birdkeeping friend in that area and she goes to one In leceistershire called Chine House, vet it called Craig, he's a zoo certificate med vet, see all the exotics there.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Found this on parrot society website
http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Northamptonshire_Avian_Vets/151


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

If you go to this website, click on avain vets then you area it brings up 3 vets. It won't let me copy and paste.

http://www.parrotpassionsuk.com/


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Jess said:


> Found this on parrot society website
> http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/index.php/Northamptonshire_Avian_Vets/151


Been to them, they are the ones who gave me the powder


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm, if they are no good it might be worth emailing the parrot society with your experience. They shouldn't be on the list if they aren't good with birds.


----------



## animalloverabh (Feb 24, 2010)

Jess said:


> Hmm, if they are no good it might be worth emailing the parrot society with your experience. They shouldn't be on the list if they aren't good with birds.


Okay, emailing them now.


----------



## ClementinesCage (Apr 30, 2011)

How's the birdie now?


----------

